# Barrymoore



## daveangel09 (Jul 26, 2007)

What do you call 2 dead terrorists in Mike Barrymoores swimming pool?

Suicide bummers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Bit of a bum joke


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

I like it! :lol: :lol:


----------

